# Surf fishing w/snagging gear?



## Joshua0606 (Jun 6, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I have been coming to the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Pensacola</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace> with my family for as long as I can remember. I have always wanted to try surf fishing but never got around to it. My question is if my rod and reel set up that I use for snagging will work for surf fishing? I have a 15' ugly stick with a <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Calcutta</st1lace></st1:City> 700 loaded with 30lb blue big game line.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The rod sounds right........I just picked up a 15' myself........it may be a little over kill but hey I fish with some yankees....haha

My normal set up here is a 9' rod with a penn 750ssm spooled with 15lb suffix.

As long as you can cast that thing past the sand bar.....which I'm sure you can....then you are good.

Just use some fluro leader


----------



## Joshua0606 (Jun 6, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Ok thanks. What .lb leader do you recommend?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Personally I use 20lb but like I said my main line is 15lb. It really just depends on what you are fishing for. I think 20lb is more than enough for pomps and reds......but since your main line is already 30lbs you may want to stick with 30lb fluro.


----------



## Joshua0606 (Jun 6, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I don't know what I want to fish for, I?ve never done it before. But I have been doing a lot of reading on the forum; there is lots of good information here. Thanks for the help.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

No problem man, I would also add to bring a 12lb setup with you to cast in the trough found in front of the first sand bar. I have caught most of my best fish in close like that. let me know if you need any other information. types of rigs to use, how to read the surf and so forth.


----------



## Joshua0606 (Jun 6, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Ok, I just put 12lb on one of my spin cast. I do need some help with the different types of rigs.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

No problem man......shoot me a PM with your questions and I'll be glad to answer them.


----------



## Joshua0606 (Jun 6, 2008)

PM sent, thanks for the help!


----------

